# mariadb102-server-10.2.6 missing innodb?



## marantz (May 31, 2017)

Hello!

I've just upgraded to MariaDB 10.2 and couldn't use my my.cnf because InnoDB was missing, I was able to start MariaDB if I removed my my.cnf, but using "show engines" innodb isn't there.

Thanks

edit: tested on another box and it isn't there either


----------



## SirDice (May 31, 2017)

It can't be missing, InnoDB is the default. https://mariadb.com/kb/en/mariadb/what-is-mariadb-102/#innodb-as-default


----------



## marantz (May 31, 2017)

I'm aware. Still it is though in this port.


----------



## marantz (Jun 1, 2017)

to be exta sure I re-did everything from scratch with empty /var/db/mysql and no my.cnf, still 
 cat /var/db/mysql/hostname_error.log 
2017-06-01  4:13:33 34418548736 [ERROR] Unknown/unsupported storage engine: InnoDB
2017-06-01  4:13:33 34418548736 [ERROR] Aborting


----------



## ShelLuser (Jun 1, 2017)

How exactly did you install MariaDB, and what are the exact messages which you get to see?


----------



## marantz (Jun 1, 2017)

I started with a clean /var/db/mysql installed 10.2, did mysql_install_db.
no my.cnf used here.
here is show engines

https://pastebin.ca/3822976

with my.cnf try to force innodb I get this

017-06-01  5:53:32 34418548736 [ERROR] Unknown/unsupported storage engine: InnoDB
2017-06-01  5:53:32 34418548736 [ERROR] Aborting

https://pastebin.ca/3822977


----------



## ShelLuser (Jun 1, 2017)

That's not what I asked. How did you install the port? What method did you use to install MariaDB in the first place?


----------



## marantz (Jun 1, 2017)

with "pkg install mariadb102-server"


----------



## ShelLuser (Jun 1, 2017)

Hmm, then I can't help wonder if you haven't ran into a package problem. Thing is: I'm trying to reproduce to see what's going on but when I check for the existence of MariaDB (`# pkg search -x mariadb`) then I don't see 10.2 as being available.

I eventually traced this down to 10.2 being available for the amd64 branch but not fully for i386 (which is what my test box uses). Seems pkg.freebsd.org confirms this (somewhat): when I search for MariaDB I see the existence of a 10.2 client, but not the server.

Now, this is in no way enough to conclude anything, but I did notice that despite InnoDB being the default engine it's still a toggleable option in the Port configuration. Which makes me wonder if anything could have happened with the binary packages.

Sorry, but that's all I can do so far (and I know it doesn't help).


----------



## marantz (Jun 2, 2017)

thanks for trying


----------



## Beeblebrox (Jun 3, 2017)

Confirm the InnoDB option is enabled in the package:
`# pkg rquery -r FreeBSD -e "%n=maraidb100-server" "%n-%v %Ok %Ov"`


----------



## marantz (Jun 3, 2017)

```
root@r:~ # pkg rquery -r FreeBSD -e "%n=mariadb102-server" "%n-%v %Ok %Ov"  
mariadb102-server-10.2.6 CONNECT_EXTRA on
mariadb102-server-10.2.6 GSSAPI_BASE on
mariadb102-server-10.2.6 GSSAPI_HEIMDAL off
mariadb102-server-10.2.6 GSSAPI_MIT off
mariadb102-server-10.2.6 GSSAPI_NONE off
mariadb102-server-10.2.6 INNOBASE on
mariadb102-server-10.2.6 LZ4 off
mariadb102-server-10.2.6 LZO off
mariadb102-server-10.2.6 MROONGA off
mariadb102-server-10.2.6 MSGPACK off
mariadb102-server-10.2.6 OQGRAPH off
mariadb102-server-10.2.6 ROCKSDB off
mariadb102-server-10.2.6 SNAPPY off
mariadb102-server-10.2.6 SPHINX on
mariadb102-server-10.2.6 SPIDER on
mariadb102-server-10.2.6 TOKUDB off
mariadb102-server-10.2.6 XTRADB off
mariadb102-server-10.2.6 ZMQ off
mariadb102-server-10.2.6 ZSTD off
```


----------



## Beeblebrox (Jun 3, 2017)

It's possible there's a bug. Try to pkg delete m102 and pkg install one of m100/m101 and see if ti works?


----------



## marantz (Jun 3, 2017)

Yes, it works with The others


----------



## marantz (Jun 11, 2017)

it was indeed a package bug, fixed now.


----------

